# OTC Metronidazole Substitute?



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I think you need a scrip for Metro, but since you know what the sickness is and what you need, your vet shouldn't make you come in for all the testing. Call them and ask for just the prescription.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I just got back from the human pharmacy picking up eye meds for Toby. His $37 drop at the eye clinic cost us $17.87 at the human pharmacy and a three month supply of his blood pressure meds cost $60 at the veterinary clinic--only $23 at the human pharmacy. Don't be afraid to ask your vet to call in a prescription for the Flagyl at a human pharmacy. I haven't checked the $4 generic lists for the human pharmacies lately, but it may be that it is on there. It's worth a shot!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Dallas Gold said:


> I just got back from the human pharmacy picking up eye meds for Toby. His $37 drop at the eye clinic cost us $17.87 at the human pharmacy and a three month supply of his blood pressure meds cost $60 at the veterinary clinic--only $23 at the human pharmacy. Don't be afraid to ask your vet to call in a prescription for the Flagyl at a human pharmacy. I haven't checked the $4 generic lists for the human pharmacies lately, but it may be that it is on there. It's worth a shot!


Good point! Some pharmacies will let you put your dog on your family's account so you can get discounts on scrips. A Rite-Aid in NH was once quite wonderful in getting us a huge discount $80 eye drops for Jax even though we didn't have a family plan with them. They put it in as a one-time discount as if we were going to start a family plan, and we only paid $20.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Here is the list I found on Google for Walmart:
http://i.walmart.com/i/if/hmp/fusion/genericdruglist.pdf It is dated Nov 2011 so it may not be current. Flagyl isn't on it for the OP, but the human pharmacy still may discount it more than a veterinarian simply because of bulk buying power. 

It's happening more because when I picked up the medications the pharmacist stepped over to let me know she couldn't get phenobarbital in a certain dosage anymore due to the manufacturer stopping production--I told her my dog wasn't on it and she apologized saying they got two back to back calls yesterday from veterinary clinics and she got me confused with the other call. I recently read in the Costco magazine that they are offering more Pet meds in their pharmacies, including Heartworm medications. I priced Interceptor at a Kroger before the company had the recall and it was much cheaper than our vet was charging; however, for HW I prefer buying at the veterinary clinic and using price matching, just in case there is an issue and my dog turns up HW+. It pays to check!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

How did it go? Did you get the meds you needed?


----------



## Kelly_NC (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks so much for checking on us! 

I tried calling the vet but they won't write a prescription without seeing/testing Banx. So... I started the Panacure, then purchased "Homeopathic Care for Cats & Dogs" by Don Hamilton DVM. The Panacure &/or the homeopathic treatments seemed to work for a few days and all seemed back to normal. Then just NOW he started with the diarrhea again 
Poor little man! I think I might have moved him back to his food a little too fast. Back to oatmeal and rice for us!


----------

